# Going Grain Free



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

After much thought/debate/inner struggles about my Senior dog and his food--I decided to try grain free for him. He has some allergies, so I've always avoided corn/soybean and wheat--but never completely grain free. I also took to heart what others shared with me about seniors needing higher protein than the Senior foods offer and found this was one way to increase the protein. But not significantly higher. The Fromm Senior was 23 or 24% and this is 29 or 30%. The fat isn't that much higher. 

I picked up a bag of the Fromm Surf and Turf to try--and added a little to his food tonight. He loved it. 

I, on the other hand, hate the size of the kibble. It looks like fish food pellets--it's tiny. He's a large dog--and I'm sure there are bigger worries in this world other than kibble size, but it bugs me. Don't know why. The duck/sweet potato wasn't huge kibble, but not nearly this tiny. 

I've always rotated bags--duck this bag--chicken next--and so forth--but I think I might have to find another option to mix in so he isn't eating tiny pellets. I also grabbed a small bag of the fowl grain free to try as well and it's the same tiny pebbles. Grrr. 

Are the tiny kibbles a "grain free" thing? Are TOTW kibbles tiny? How about Orijen or Acana?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I feed TOTW and the kibble is flat and round maybe close to dime size. It seems larger to me than fish pellets. My Dobie/Rott loves them. Also maybe the TOTW would be easier to digest being smaller and the dog being a senior?  I began the grain free due to allergies and my one small guy can chew it better as he has a jaw isue from an old injury.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Abbylynn. This stuff is so little, I worry about him choking on it and his teeth not being able to crunch it properly. I may be over-thinking it, but it just bugs me! 

I've been wanting to try the TOTW, but I've also been so pleased with the results from Fromm that I've been hesitant to 'stray' (even though I just plan on adding it in to foods we feed--not discard). I think I'll try a small bag and see how it goes. I hate to be so OCD about this, but I am! lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

It's ok. I am like that when it comes to some things for my dogs too.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> It's ok. I am like that when it comes to some things for my dogs too.


Thank you!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm currently feeding Fromms and the kibble size is small. To be honest, Dreizehn has only had a problem with it once. I fed him while he was SUPER excited and he started inhaling the food. It wasn't a huge problem but he did seem at one point like he was trying to cough some up as if he ate too fast. Still, it's only happened once and he does amazingly on the food.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I feed my dobe the nutro grain free food. Bigger kibbles and he loves the food. Licks the bowl clean ( No need to wash the dish afterward, he does it for me! LOL) I have tried many different foods with him and I will stick with this one. My husband and I no longer have to wear the gas mask in the house. That alone is one reason I will stick with this food. Just a side note- remember if your dog has food allergies be careful of treats and even heartworm meds you might give them.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes patchwork robot that has happened to one of my dogs. It was not the size of the kibble but the amount of air he was trying to swallow at the same time he was eating. I took the bowl up till he settled down and could eat his food slower.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Patchworkrobot. No doubt the feed is awesome...Love the 'regular' 4 Star line...so maybe I should just get a grip on myself! lol.  Your dog is amazing--I have admired his pics since I joined this site and was waiting for an opportunity to tell you (without hijacking someone else's thread). 

Thanks Luv mi pets. I'm not a fan of Nutro--but I appreciate the input very much.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm currently feeding Fromm's Surf & Turf mixed with Acana (which is dime-shaped sized, a bit bigger) and also Nature's Variety. I find most of the kibble I feed is quite small but my dogs don't have a problem with it. Cash obviously is fine cuz he's pretty small, I have one of those special bowls for Thumper that helps slow the eating so doesn't affect him either.

TOTW was okay for size, but it gave my dogs horrid gas so I no longer feed it, actually, out of all the kibble's I have fed, Orijen probably has the largest size of kibble - so you could consider mixing some of that in with the Fromm's.

Haha its funny we had the same reaction - I just bought Fromm's for the rest time this week to try and when I opened the bag I was like "WTH??" Fish pellets was exactly what came to my mind too!


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> I'm currently feeding Fromm's Surf & Turf mixed with Acana (which is dime-shaped sized, a bit bigger) and also Nature's Variety. I find most of the kibble I feed is quite small but my dogs don't have a problem with it. Cash obviously is fine cuz he's pretty small, I have one of those special bowls for Thumper that helps slow the eating so doesn't affect him either.
> 
> TOTW was okay for size, but it gave my dogs horrid gas so I no longer feed it, actually, out of all the kibble's I have fed, Orijen probably has the largest size of kibble - so you could consider mixing some of that in with the Fromm's.
> 
> Haha its funny we had the same reaction - I just bought Fromm's for the rest time this week to try and when I opened the bag I was like "WTH??" Fish pellets was exactly what came to my mind too!


lol. Thank you!! I looked at the Orijen yesterday too as well as Acana. That might make me happy--to mix the Orijen with the Fromm so the fish pellets have some substance. lol. Glad I'm not the only one that though it!  Thanks for your help!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> lol. Thank you!! I looked at the Orijen yesterday too as well as Acana. That might make me happy--to mix the Orijen with the Fromm so the fish pellets have some substance. lol. Glad I'm not the only one that though it!  Thanks for your help!


LOL yeah. I like Acana better than Orijen for the price, they are almost pretty much the same ingredient-wise. Both made in the same plant and by the same company. However, Acana has more grain-free "all life stages" variety. I've rotated through all of Acana's grain-free line and they have a few to choose/rotate through - Ranchlands, Grasslands, Wild Prairie & Pacifica. Orijen's all life stages grain free consists of only 2 - Regional Red & 6 Fish. Although Orijen's kibble is slightly thicker and a big bigger, its very soft and breaks up very easily compared to Acana's harder more compact dime-sized kibble, and its a bit cheaper and you have more selection. Just my thoughts


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> LOL yeah. I like Acana better than Orijen for the price, they are almost pretty much the same ingredient-wise. Both made in the same plant and by the same company. However, Acana has more grain-free "all life stages" variety. I've rotated through all of Acana's grain-free line and they have a few to choose/rotate through - Ranchlands, Grasslands, Wild Prairie & Pacifica. Orijen's all life stages grain free consists of only 2 - Regional Red & 6 Fish. Although Orijen's kibble is slightly thicker and a big bigger, its very soft and breaks up very easily compared to Acana's harder more compact dime-sized kibble, and its a bit cheaper and you have more selection. Just my thoughts


Thanks packmomma! Cheaper is better and so is variety! I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Thanks packmomma! Cheaper is better and so is variety! I appreciate all of your help!


Hey no probs.. good luck with whatever you end up trying. I've been a big Acana fan for a while but I very much believe in variety and changing things up, too. I don't like to eat the same thing all the time so I don't make my dogs either. They get their raw meat for supper every night which is always a variety of different proteins so I like to do the same with kibble. How are you liking the Surf n Turf so far? This is my first time feeding Fromm's. I just noticed they have new grain-free varieties now too so I think I'll rotate through their flavors as I hear good things about it and so far my dogs are doing okay on it. I'm a mixer though but when I'm trying new brands or varieties I haven't used before I introduce them one at a time with their current mix just to weed out any issues if there are any. Last month I decided to mix in a grain-inclusive food with 2 grain-free varieties and both got itchy and Thumper got a bald patch on his snout, so no more grains I guess lol..they're back on a pure grain-free diet and everything is normal again..itchiness has gone away and hair is growing back on Thumper's bald spot.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm a big mixer upper too! I like variety and so do they. Fortunately as well, we don't have issues that are too bad and they aren't picky, so I'm able to make us all happy! 

Like the Surf and Turf so far! Trying it on the one dog, first. He gobbles it up and begs for more! lol. I'm a huge Fromm fan--I typically use their Duck/Sweet potato in my rotation (and some other flavors occasionally). I wasn't feeding what I consider bad foods prior (Chicken Soup was the last one I was on) but after two weeks on the duck, it appeared my golden was blowing out old hair. So I am a huge believer and promoter of the food, in general and don't expect any less from the grain free. My main reason for going grain free was the higher protein for him (since he is a senior) but he does have some allergies so I'm hoping for a win/win. I'll gradually change my girls over too since I won't be feeding a senior food and they can all go back to eating the same thing as normal. Much better!  

I also got a smaller bag of the brown bag grain free Fromm to try....Game bird? Still fish pellet size, but I have to admit, love the way both formulas smell and the color of the kibble. I haven't given him that one yet since I've only been doing a couple of days of adding in the S&T but probably will give him a taste of that tonight. They have 2 more I think? Something like a Tunalini--and then maybe a beef one? So I'm sure we'll try those as well once fully changed over to grain free. 

That was one thing I loved about the CS food when it first came out (years ago)--it smelled wonderful. But that has changed drastically in the last couple of years. I like good smelling food and I'm sure they do too!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Ya there newest ones are the salmon tunalini and gamebird, they've had the beef frittata & surf n turf previously, and I'm interested to try them all at some point. I'm also starting Nature Variety Instinct for the first time in my mix, I got the duck & turkey one but I really want to get my hands on their rabbit formula which seems impossible to find. The store I usually shop at is one of those mom & pop type pharmacies that sells pharmacueticals for humans, livestock, and pets as well as petfood, toys, etc. Its strange, but they stock a huge variety at better prices - the problem is whenever I am due to stock up on kibble, they never have any of the food in stock I am after, so I end up having to travel to 2 or 3 different places just to find the variety I want lol. There's a pet store I just discovered recently though that is very close to my house called the Bone & Biscuit Co. , supposively ridiculous prices but according to their website they carry all the brands I feed so I hope to check them out next time and hopefully they have what I want in stock! 

Haha yeah I hear ya about the smell, I'm still hesitant to actually taste the kibble, but hey they both devour their food so all is good. I tend to feed kibble with more bird and fish proteins rather than red meat, because they eat a lot of red meat in their raw diet, the only raw they eat that isn't 'red' is duck and rabbit, so quite often I feed more chicken, turkey, duck & fish kibble and sometimes more of the fishy stuff so it smells kinda bad unfortunately but apparently dogs LOVE smelly stuff lol


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

lol on the smelly stuff! My dogs have turned their nose up at real fishy kibble in the past--but love canned salmon topped on their food occasionally. So I somewhat took a gamble on the surf and turf, but I figured with the combo, it might work--and so far, it does!  

I hear ya on finding what you need. The store I get the Fromm from is the only one in my area that sells it--but they have been stocked each time, so I'm happy with them! It is a more pricey store, but hey, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! I also discovered they have bully sticks and antlers and haven't found them anywhere else since reading about them here! Those antlers sure look "hard" though...so I didn't plunge into those, yet. May go pick some up today--do you use them? Like them? 

I have a pet food store just a few minutes from me and they have a lot of different brands--but not the Fromm, Orijen or Acana. They do carry the TOTW, Canidae, Solid Gold, Wellness, Blue, Chicken Soup and many others there, so I do have options at that store as well.

Wish there was another Fromm dealer though, so I didn't look so obsessed going in there every week or so! lol.  

And by the way, I am not, nor will I ever be a dog food tester either! If they don't like it, the dogs at the humane society will get it! But I'm not willing to validate their opinions! ha ha.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

There was a thread on here a little while ago about the 'taste of your dog's food', I felt like a minority after reading how many people actually taste-test their dogs food. I'm pretty sure my dogs can do that for me lol.

Yes I use antlers - I bought one peice, approximately 8" long for Thumper when I brought him home at 8 weeks old, he's turning 8 months now and he still has approx 4.5" left of it. Cash has taken a liking to it now as well since Thumper has really gotten into it, and they steal it from eachother all the time now, well.. I guess technically they "share" it lol. So two dogs chewing on it every day for the past 6 months and there's still more than half of it left so I'd say its a good investment for an avid chewer. Thankfully, my Dad lives up in the mountains in the bush and deer love hang out around his place and he has tons of antlers fresh off the deer, free, laying around so I will snatch a couple of those once they finally get down the last bit of the one I bought.

Bully sticks are a fav too - but since they are expensive and they don't last long I don't buy as often, but just the other day I decided to buy braided ones - in hopes that maybe it will last a little longer lol. Between the marrow/soup bones from the grocery store, frozen turkey necks, bully sticks and the antler they get a pretty good variety in satisfying their chewing needs - and both my dogs love to chew. Even Cash, now at 6, has broken some of his teeth from chewing on the harder bones - but he has yet to hurt himself or require a vet visit so I let him chew what he wants, when he wants. His teeth are clean, and healthy, besides being cracked or broken he has no infections or pain.. still eats and chews perfectly fine


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I saw that thread! And I'm with you in the minority! I am not a picky eater--but I'm watching my calories. LOL. 

Thanks again for the input.  I've only found one store here that has antlers, so I'll have to venture out there and give em a whirl for my guys.  I saw them the other day, but ending up getting bully sticks instead...but they didn't last any time at all! My guys are oinkers! lol. Thanks so much!!


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of acana, couple other favorites are Natures variety instinct and back to basics.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks BlueChaos!!  

I have tried Acana and liked it. 

I haven't seen (or paid attention maybe?) to the Natures Variety Instinct, but will see if I can find it locally and look into it--and the Back to Basics as well.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> I haven't seen (or paid attention maybe?) to the Natures Variety Instinct, but will see if I can find it locally and look into it--and the Back to Basics as well.


I just decided to switch my boy to Nature's Variety Instinct. I've always heard GREAT things about it. When I was looking at prices of similar foods it tends to be cheaper than Orijen and Acana and about the same price as the Fromm Surf 'n Turf. The NV Instinct comes in kibble, canned, and raw and is made so that the different types and varieties can be rotated without tummy issues. I won't be switching for another month (have a bag and a half of his current food left) but I"m expecting good things.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

PatchworkRobot said:


> I just decided to switch my boy to Nature's Variety Instinct. I've always heard GREAT things about it. When I was looking at prices of similar foods it tends to be cheaper than Orijen and Acana and about the same price as the Fromm Surf 'n Turf. The NV Instinct comes in kibble, canned, and raw and is made so that the different types and varieties can be rotated without tummy issues. I won't be switching for another month (have a bag and a half of his current food left) but I"m expecting good things.


Thanks PatchworkRobot! I'd be interested to hear how it's working out for you in the future, if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am laughing. Do you guys know where bully sticks come from? What part of the bull is used to make these treats? I oftern wonder if people do amd would they still give it their dog? Golden&labs 4 me- I am not a big nutro fan myself. Several years ago, I bought a bag of beef for my dogs. Dogs with runs-not a good thing. Running to the door constantly to go out and having runs in the house, wore me out. Never bought the food again. Nutro grain free is the only dog food I have found that does not cause this dog to whistle all night. I am afraid to try anything else now since we have found one that is working. My other dogs are on different foods. The one thing they do seem to love are the horse apples they find in the pasture. I do not give my dogs any antlers. I have seen the damage these bones do to a dog's teeth.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

luv mi pets said:


> I am laughing. Do you guys know where bully sticks come from? What part of the bull is used to make these treats? I oftern wonder if people do amd would they still give it their dog?


I would say that we all know what part of the steer they're from. And are fine wiith it. What's there to object to? It's dishonorable to kill an animal for meat and not use every bit.

I've never had any trouble with my dogs breaking their teeth on an antler. They seem softer than most bones.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Willowy said:


> I would say that we all know what part of the steer they're from. And are fine wiith it. What's there to object to? It's dishonorable to kill an animal for meat and not use every bit.
> 
> I've never had any trouble with my dogs breaking their teeth on an antler. They seem softer than most bones.


I love bully sticks, and don't care at all where they come from. I agree with Willowy here, I appreciate every part of an animal being used if it's gonna be killed. As to antlers, I've never heard of issues but that doesn't mean they won't happen. If you look hard enough you'll find that with every food, treat, or toy somebody somewhere has had an issue.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I, too, know what a bully stick is--and am completely fine with it as well. 

Definitely going to try the antlers--and thank you both for your input on them. 

luv mi pets--I assume you meant that you are a big fan of Nutro? Thank you for your input, but that is one brand I'm just not a fan of. Also, in doing some research the other day, I ran across a LOT of recent complaints about their foods and making dogs very sick. May want to google it, just for your information.

Here you go luv mi pets:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

willowy I am not objecting in using all of the steer. (I even give my dogs the hoof trimmings from my horses. Not too many though. Makes them sick.) I don't believe everybody knows where they come from though. Had a guy come up to me in a store ranting and raving about feeding by-products to dogs. By-products killed his dog and then went and purchased a bully stick. Just wondered if he knew what he was buying. The lady that was behind me at the pet store who asked the cashier what was in a package she was purchasing. The clerk read the package and told her they were tubules and that they were organic. The clerk told the customer her dog will love them. I kept my mouth shut. I did not have the heart to tell the lady they were trachea -windpipes- from cows. I got the feeling she could not handle knowing what she was buying. I did not want her dog to miss out on a good treat. I am glad you never had any problems YET with those antlers. I have seen the damage these can do to a dog's teeth and I opt not to give them to my dogs.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

It is just my one dog who is on Nutro. I have tried many different kinds of foods even making my own for him. Some brands i tried with him Blue Buffalo, Smart Pak, royal canin Venison/potato limited ingredient Something farm select. Innova Wellness. Basically went down the row of foods. Drove 45 minutes one time to go pick up food for him. Lady I work with it swore by it. She ended up with a free bag of food. Nutro seems to work the best for him. It is the Nutro Grain free variety.
Patchwork robot you are right! On the web you can probably find someone complaining about anything.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> It is just my one dog who is on Nutro. I have tried many different kinds of foods even making my own for him. Some brands i tried with him Blue Buffalo, Smart Pak, royal canin Venison/potato limited ingredient Something farm select. Innova Wellness. Basically went down the row of foods. Drove 45 minutes one time to go pick up food for him. Lady I work with it swore by it. She ended up with a free bag of food. Nutro seems to work the best for him. It is the Nutro Grain free variety.


Well hopefully it will continue to work for him. Just thought it was worth mentioning since there are some pretty serious concerns out there about it right now. Good luck!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

BlueChaos said:


> I'm a huge fan of acana, couple other favorites are Natures variety instinct and back to basics.


I'm just started including Nature's Variety Instinct into my mix, pretty happy with it so far. Always been happy with Acana. I'd really like to try Back to Basics actually, but I can't find an actual website to figure out where to find a retailer near by. I've managed to view their formulas via other shop-online sites, but not an actual website for Basics itself. If anyone can point me in the right direction here would be appreciated! I am really curious about this food it looks and sounds good.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Luv mi pets, the "byproducts" people are worried about are not the same thing as bully sticks and tracheas, which actually are not byproducts at all. "Byproduct meal" is an ingredient in some dog foods, and it's made with whatever random bits are left after every part of the animal has been processed/used. Basically whatever's left on the meatpacking plant floor. Not the same thing as a named body part at all, even a named body part that you and I would personally not like to chew on.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

hamandeggs said:


> Luv mi pets, the "byproducts" people are worried about are not the same thing as bully sticks and tracheas, which actually are not byproducts at all. "Byproduct meal" is an ingredient in some dog foods, and it's made with whatever random bits are left after every part of the animal has been processed/used. Basically whatever's left on the meatpacking plant floor. Not the same thing as a named body part at all, even a named body part that you and I would personally not like to chew on.


I was going to say this as well - bull penis, trachea's, hoofs, tendons whatever, are not "by-products", and they are not likely to kill a dog unless choked on.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They actually ARE by-products, but at least you know what they are, instead of some random junk scraped off the road bubbling in a vat at the rendering plant.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you willowy. Yes they are by-products with a name. I was just doing a random look at dog food in the grocery store and pet food store. I also was noticing what people were buying. People on this forum are pretty knowledgeable and care what is being fed to their beloved pets. At your local store it seems pretty pictures on packages are what people go for. Next time you go to the store notice what is in people's carts. It is scary. Just because they have pictures of vegetables on it, consumers think they are buying good dog food. I had picked up a can of pedigree and was reading the label when I was approached by the screaming guy. He stalked me around the store for 10 minutes it seemed and all I was doing was reading the label.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Willowy said:


> They actually ARE by-products, but at least you know what they are, instead of some random junk scraped off the road bubbling in a vat at the rendering plant.


You are right, I never really considered them a 'by-product', i've always considered it more muscle tissue which can somewhat be considered 'meat' itself, but AAFCO does define animal by-products as part such as organs, blood, bones, etc. Does not include teeth, hooves or horns - these are not considered by-products. But technically the penis is a reproductive organ, and the tissue in which makes it up would more or less be considered a by-product itself too, but I never considered it the kind of 'nasty' by products that are present in some foods. They are used an efficient chewing treat, much like hooves (which aren't by-products) so i've always categorized them that way myself, and as Luv Mi Pets suggested that by-products can kill dogs.. well I've honestly never believed a bully stick could kill a dog unless in fact given way too many on a regular basis or being choked on.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

packmomma I did not say that by-products can kill dogs. It was some random shopper at a local Wal-Mart. This guy just came up to me ranting and raving about by-products killing his dog. All I was doing was reading a food label on a Pedigree can. This same shopper then went over and bought a bully stick. It was at this time that I wondered if people really knew what they were really buying.. This thread has gotten of tracks like any other conversation so I will try to get it back to orginal post.
golden&labs4me I am glad you are going to try grain free food. Luckily for us dog foods have listened and now offer such a variety of dog foods to try. I can remember my grandmother commenting on how when she had a dog, there was only one can and one bag to choose from at the store. She had a chihuahua at the time. She fed it what they had for breakfast and for dinner. The dog lived to be 20 years. Hopefully, you will enjoy the same kind of success by going grain free as I have. Keep us updated on the results please.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> packmomma I did not say that by-products can kill dogs. It was some random shopper at a local Wal-Mart. This guy just came up to me ranting and raving about by-products killing his dog. All I was doing was reading a food label on a Pedigree can. This same shopper then went over and bought a bully stick. It was at this time that I wondered if people really knew what they were really buying.. This thread has gotten of tracks like any other conversation so I will try to get it back to orginal post.
> golden&labs4me I am glad you are going to try grain free food. Luckily for us dog foods have listened and now offer such a variety of dog foods to try. I can remember my grandmother commenting on how when she had a dog, there was only one can and one bag to choose from at the store. She had a chihuahua at the time. She fed it what they had for breakfast and for dinner. The dog lived to be 20 years. Hopefully, you will enjoy the same kind of success by going grain free as I have. Keep us updated on the results please.


Sorry - I did read your post regarding that incorrectly, or backwards. Its one of those days (TGIF) - but only in my opinion do I believe that a by product such as a cow penis, later turned into a bully stick, sealed and packaged and issued for healthy chewing is not really the same kind of by-product found in some foods, that's scraped off a floor from a meat-packing plant lol. My dogs eat by-products every day - I guess if you want to consider ground up raw whole animal carcasses including the 'by-products' such as organs, blood, bones, etc. but those I don't consider bad at all, but the rendered stuff, yeah.. or as Willowy said "random junk scraped off the road bubbling in a vat.. " yuck


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL, I'm REALLY weird too, because tiny kibble bothers me. And I have a small dog. I agree that most of the Fromm was just super tiny. However the duck & potato one wasn't terribly teeny, but it's not grainfree. Jackson seems to prefer a bit larger kibble. I've been feeding Acana always with great results and their kibble size is definitely not small.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> LOL, I'm REALLY weird too, because tiny kibble bothers me. And I have a small dog. I agree that most of the Fromm was just super tiny. However the duck & potato one wasn't terribly teeny, but it's not grainfree. Jackson seems to prefer a bit larger kibble. I've been feeding Acana always with great results and their kibble size is definitely not small.


Yay! Another wierdo! lol. It's not been so horrible, yet...since I'm slowly switching him over--so there is bigger kibble with it. But it just drives me bonkers! I'll definitely look into adding the Acana to it. I have used it before with good results! Thanks!


----------



## pkelley (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi all you allergic dog owners!
My Catahoula was allergic to every grain free dog food we tried. She was losing weight, her eyes had scabs around them and she scratched herself raw!!! Finally found Azmira and it is fantastic, completely solved the problem. She tried all the others, Blue Buffalo, Iams, and so on. She won't even eat people food because of her allergies, smart girl! She takes scraps in her mouth and then drops them (being polite I guess). More expensive but she is sooo worth it.


----------

